# Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Used one of these for the first time yesterday instead of the usual chamois, found it left a white dusty residue on the car :? anyone else found this?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... od_84.html


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Did you wash it before use?

You're safer to wash any new MF products before using them.

Alan W


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Yep gave it a wash before i used it and done a few more times since, hoping that will do the trick.


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

Do you keep your stuff in a bag or in a bucket in the garage as i left one in the garage on a shelf and picked up dust so when drying it did the same thing, now i put them into my cleaning bag and results are much better!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can get 2 for that price on ebay


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

It was brand new out the bag before i washed it.....



YELLOW_TT said:


> You can get 2 for that price on ebay


It is a twin pack, maybe i'll shop around next time though


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought those. Not a good product in terms of quality. I've only used them twice, washed on low temp with low spin and already they are tearing around the edges.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Costco MF Cloths are the best for everything! £12 for 36!!! If you aint a member, find someone who is ...

They are also doing 100% cotton Terry cloths, 62 for £15!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I tend to use these http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_154.html and are still going stong after 50 washes


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

mav696 said:


> I tend to use these http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_154.html and are still going stong after 50 washes


I've a couple of those. FAB aint they


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

These are the best i have ever used, i have the sonus and these are 10 times better. They are expensive but they are around 10 times as thick as the Sonus towels.

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Pro ... w_554.html


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

XTR said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to use these http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_154.html and are still going stong after 50 washes
> ...


Have you got a costco card Craig?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

mav696 said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Yeh


----------



## DunnersTT (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like amiTT and XTR have just volunteered themselves for those of us without a costco card or one near them 

Decided to give the towels another go this weekend and they did ok this time so going to get my money's worth out of them, also took the chance for my first ever clay and machine polishing session....


----------

